# Остеохондроз, синдром позвоночной артерии и менингиома ГМ



## Дарья78 (24 Июн 2018)

Всем здравствуйте!
Женщина,40 лет,3 беременности,3е родов,астенического телосложения,гипотоник,в прошло легкая атлетика и конный спорт.Постоянно бытовые умеренные физические нагрузки.Ранее никогда не болела и ни на что не жаловалась.
В 2011г было ДТП и хлыстовая трама грудного отдела позвоночника (6 сеансов мануальной терапии и забыла)
2017 год-смена климата (переезд на юг),возвращение к конному спорту,травма грудного отдела позвоночника (удар лошади)
После долгой прогулки по жаре скакануло давление 140/80 (моя норма 90/60). Скорая ставит гипертоничекий криз.
Обращаюсь к неврологу,РЭГ,ЭЭГ,рентген.
Шейный отдел-сглаженность шейного лордоза,смещение с3 позвонка кзади до 0.2см Снижение высоты межпоз.дисков,преимущественно в сегиентах с2-3,с3-4.Субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок.Заострение передне-нижних краев тел с3-с65 позвонков.Склероз суставных фасеток в дугоотросчатых сочленениях.
Признаки остеохондроза,спондилоартроза ШОП.

Грудной отдел.
Видимых травмавтических повреждений не выявлено.
Сколиоз КОП на уровне TH 4-L1 позвонков по дуге отклонения вправо на 9 градусов без ротации позвонков.Снижение высоты межрозвонковых дисков,субохондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок.Мелкие губовидные краевые разрастания тел позвонков.
Остеохондроз ГОП 2 ст, Сколиоз ГОП 1 ст.
Невролог начинает медикаментозно лечить остеохондроз.Скачков давления не было,появилась боль в области сердца.Кардиолог ставит корешковый синдром.Лечим и его.Периодически появляется головокружение и чувство некой внутренней судороги-помогала горячая ванна и фитбол.Постоянно пью Артру.
В январе 2018,после очень громкой музыки в правое ухо (сидела в цирке недалеко от динамиков) стало очень плохо,ощущение крови в ухе,сильное головокружение до невозможности встать с кровати.Будучи уверена,что защемило что-то в спине едем на МРТ и заодно делаем голову.Определяют менингиому средней трети фалькса справа.Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения ГОП.Спондилез,сколиоз.Признаки артроза реберно-позвонковых суставов.ШОП-дегенеративные изменения ШОП с нарушение статики позвоночного столба.Спондилез,сколиоз.Признаки артроза унковертебральных суставов.В зоне сканирования отмечается асимметрия диаметра позвоночных артерий на всем протяжении поля видимости.Правая позв.артерия имеет выраженный извитой ход. Про спину мгновенно забывается и начинается лечение головы и подготовка к операции.Нейрохирург не видит проявлений опухоли (эпиприступы,отказ руки/ноги-ничего этого нет) Получается мне назначают препараты для мозга,а симптомы остались позвоночными. В марте удаляют опухоль,в апреле начинаются правосторонние головные боли,головокружения,сердце,мурашки,онемения рук,онемение затылка и кожи по верху головы,небольшая периодическая тошнота,комок в горле,мушки и песок в глазах,снижение остроты зрения,щелчки в ШО и ГО позвоночника,нарушение сна,отсутствие аппетита от слова совсем,панические атаки,укачивание в машине,то сонливость,то возбуждение,при повороте может появится резкое головокружение с ощущением,что сейчас упаду в обморок..Любой из этих симптомов может резко начаться и так же резко закончиться.Все врачи поголовно от меня открещиваются,даже не глядя в обследования.ВЫ ПОСЛЕ УДАЛЕНИЯ ОПУХОЛИ,ТЕРПИТЕ,ЭТО РЕАБИЛИТАЦИОННЫЙ ПЕРИОД.Отправляли даже к психиатру,утверждая,что у меня боли из "головы" и я всё придумываю от страха за операцию.Обследуюсь платно,но опять акцент на голову. Никаких критических замечаний по голове нет.Нейрохирург говорит всё отлично.
В апреле делаю ЭЭГ,вот тут врач и заставил вспомнить спину,сказав,"забудьте голову,займитесь спиной".Терапевт на основании МРТ назначает Келтикан,Мидокалм,Флебодиа и Терафлекс,согревающие мази.На данном этапе я в ступоре,куда обращаться и что со мной,как убирать симптоматику,как лечиться...
2 раза ходила к мануальщику,сказал,что поможет,но на 3й раз я испугалась компетенции,так как врач сказал,что несмотря на платный прием,он ни за что не отвечает.Со своей симптоматикой попадала в больницу с подозрением на инсульт.Поставили энцефалопатию сложного генеза,своей не признали.В кардиологию-диагноз гипертония и тоже не понимая,что я у них делаю,скачки разовые и ощущение больного сердца в груди,хотя оно не болит и все диагностики отличные.
Работать не могу,денег на ненужные обследования и врачей ушло очень много...Подскажите пожалуйста,сузьте список специалистов,к кому идти или назначьте пожалуйста лечение,терапевт конечно хороший доктор,но мне кажется позвоночник не в её компетенции,но помочь мне она очень хотела.
Дуплекс шеи есть,нормально.АнгиоМРТ сосудов головы тоже есть,тоже без сильной патологии.
На сегодняшний день добавилось ощущение хлопка в горле при смене горизонтального положение-при повороте с животу на спину и обратно.На животе что-то "залипает",на спине "отлипает" и сразу становится легче дышать.
Ношу воротник Шанца и реклинатор на спину.
Проживаю в МО,в деревне.Свободно пользуюсь интернетом,занимаюсь ЛФК по видеоурокам,только не уверена,подходят именно мне или нет...
Помогите пожалуйста....


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2018)

@Дарья78, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дарья78 (24 Июн 2018)

Спасибо за подсказку! Снимки размещаю,а МРТ на диске

На рентгенограммах отмечается сглаженность шейного лордоза. СмещениеС 3позвонка кзади до 0.2 см.Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков,ппреимущественно в сегментах С 2-3, С 3-4. Субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок. Заострение передне-нижних краев тел С 3 - С 65позвонков. Склероз суставных фасеток в дугоотросчатых сочленениях.

Заключение: рентген. признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартрозашейного отдела позвоночника.



Рентгенография грудного отдела позвоночника в двух проекциях.

Видимых травматических повреждений позвонков не выявлено.

Определяется сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника на уровне Th 4 – L 1 позвонков по дуге отклонения вправо на 9 градусов без ротации позвонков.Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков, субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок. Мелкие губовидные краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков.

Заключение: остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника II ст. Сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника I ст.

Врач: Алексеев Е.Л.


----------



## Дарья78 (26 Июн 2018)

Неужели всё так плохо,что и никто ничего и не подскажет...Горькую правду тоже хочется знать...


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

Дарья78 написал(а):


> Работать не могу,денег на ненужные обследования и врачей ушло очень много...Подскажите пожалуйста,сузьте список специалистов,к кому идти или назначьте пожалуйста лечение,





Дарья78 написал(а):


> правосторонние головные боли,головокружения,сердце,мурашки,онемения рук,онемение затылка и кожи по верху головы,небольшая периодическая тошнота,комок в горле,мушки и песок в глазах,снижение остроты зрения,щелчки в ШО и ГО


Имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудном уровне,  шейно-грудном переходе,  шее и особенно на кранио-вертебральном переходе. .. Это может давать подобную симптоматику ..


Дарья78 написал(а):


> Горькую правду тоже хочется знать...


Самая горькая правда - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения , особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. .


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

@AIR, _Самая горькая правда - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения , особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии._
_@Дарья78, _
А еще более горькая правда в том, что найти такого специалиста в деревне скорее всего не удастся!


----------



## BlackND (26 Июн 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А еще более горькая правда в том, что найти такого специалиста в деревне скорее всего не удастся!


Да я не удивлюсь что таких специалистов по всей России можно по пальцам одной руки пересчитать.) И найти это прям везение.


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> Да я не удивлюсь что таких специалистов по всей России можно по пальцам одной руки пересчитать.) И найти это прям везение.


За последние 30 лет занятия мануальной терапией не встретил ни одного желающего заниматься этим направлением...


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> За последние 30 лет занятия мануальной терапией не встретил ни одного желающего заниматься этим направлением...


Так надо только пациентам, а докторам это зачем? Вдруг кого вылечат ненароком!


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Так надо только пациентам, а докторам это зачем? Вдруг кого вылечат ненароком!


Это несколько сложно для понимания и ощущения на начальном этапе работы  и весьма трудоёмко на всех. .


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Это несколько сложно для понимания и ощущения на начальном этапе работы  и весьма трудоёмко на всех. .


А человек устроен так, что нужно с минимальными усилиями получить максимальный заработок.
Т.е. нужно, чтобы это было интересно! Тогда интерес к методу, к лечению пациента, сможет компенсировать сложности в понимании и трудоёмкость.


----------



## Дарья78 (26 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудном уровне,  шейно-грудном переходе,  шее и особенно на кранио-вертебральном переходе. .. Это может давать подобную симптоматику ..
> 
> Самая горькая правда - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения , особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. .


Спасибо за ответ!А как вообще узнать такого специалиста?По рекомендациям?


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

Дарья78 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ





Дарья78 написал(а):


> А как вообще узнать такого специалиста?


Мне пока ни разу не удалось. .


----------



## Дарья78 (27 Июн 2018)

А откуда вообще такая болячка могла взяться?В общем-то спортивный и крепкий человече....
Какие последствия и как скоро?


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Июн 2018)

Дарья78 написал(а):


> А откуда вообще такая болячка могла взяться?В общем-то спортивный и крепкий человече....
> Какие последствия и как скоро?


Судьба такая! Одни люди приходят в эту жизнь развлекаться и могут прожить её и не знать какие болячки бывают. А другие в определенном возрасте начинают мучиться от недугов. Из некоторым удается вернуть себя более мнение нормальной жизни, а некоторым не удается. 
Это не зависит крепкий вы человек или нет. Мне кажется тут больше зависит - была ли нагрузка на мышцы, в вашей жизни, соизмерима с возможностями ваших мышц. Крепкость понятие относительное. Для кого-то 100 кг поднять это легко, а для кого-то 25 кг это просто предел возможности тела. Также и с динамическими нагрузками. Конный спорт - это большая ударно-динамическая нагрузка на весь позвоночник.
Не расстраивайтесь! Это не конец жизни. Хотя я вас хорошо понимаю, кажется, что все умираю.
Научитесь понимать свой организм, начните разговаривать с ним. Понять почему он болеет. Когда будите делать упражнения, то важно пробовать и подбирать те которые не приносят вреда (тут все индивидуально). И постепенно можно улучшить состояние и на учиться жить с этим недугом.


----------



## BlackND (27 Июн 2018)

"Не расстраивайтесь! Это не конец жизни. Хотя я вас хорошо понимаю, кажется, что все умираю.
Научитесь понимать свой организм, начните разговаривать с ним. Понять почему он болеет"

Звучит как полюби болезнь свою..уж простите..)


----------



## Дарья78 (27 Июн 2018)

Говорят принятие болезни-это уже полпути к излечению...
Тут бы вообще разобраться,что к чему,стаж заболевания маленький


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Июн 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> Звучит как полюби болезнь свою..уж простите..)


Надо полюбить не болезнь! Надо полюбить свое тело. Т.е. научиться адекватно реагировать на те сигналы, которое оно подает. болезнь не приходит сразу неожиданно, если это не травма. Она годами копится и тело подает сигналы, просто мы их не слышим обычно, т.к. нас этому никто не учит. Мы живем в социуме и делаем все как все, вращаемся в этом круговороте - семья, работа, семья, праздник. Иногда не досыпаем или переедаем. Просто у всех организмов ресурсы разные, разная генетика, кто-то может быть вообще проживет всю жизнь и так и не узнает что это такое болеть по настоящему. А у кого-то тело в 29 лет например скажет - все я устал, больше не могу, сколько можно издеваться надо мною. Начините искать причину в себе. А болезнь это просто испытание.


----------



## Дарья78 (5 Июл 2018)

Уважаемые доктора!Был мне прописан "Мидокалм",в первоначальной дозировке 50мг,с возрастанием 100 и 150. Один день приняла дозировку 100,заболел левый бок,не знаю,связано было с препаратом или нет и таблетки кончились и в аптеке тоже,получился перерыв в 3 дня. Сегодня сразу приняла 100мг+капсулу "Омез". Через полчаса обручем заболела кожа головы,с периодическими прострелами в висок,ощущалось "лицо",появилось вялость и шаткость,нечеткость зрения,давление в глазах,общий дискомфорт.Испытывала не самые приятные психологические ощущения,страх,резкое мировосприятие-на звук панические удары в голову.Сейчас идёт 6й час после принятия таблетки,вроде как симптомы потихоньку уходят.Может ли быть это связано с таблетками,в частности дозировкой, или это какое то новое проявление симптомов моего заболевания?


----------



## Дарья78 (17 Июл 2018)

Доброго времени суток!Может кто сможет подсказать,что это такое и что с этим делать,как диагностировать или лечить.
Проблема в следующем.На последней неделе несколько раз в день бывают сбои дыхания,как будто оно "споткнулось",буквально секунда-две,потом всё ровно.Одышки нет.Такое же бывает ночью,резко просыпаюсь.С глотанием тоже идентичная проблема,как кольцо в горле,тоже разовые акции,мгновенно не могу,потом всё нормально.По утрам "тянет" за ушами,пока голову не потяну вверх,а плечи вниз.Очень некомфортное состояние.При выпрямлении головы щёлкает сзади,но на уровне носа и ушей, и в них же(нос и уши),собственно,и отдаёт.Очень субъективное описание,но попыталась максимально подробно учитывая формат онлайна.На этом ощущении не зацикливаюсь,не жду его,не думаю.Но когда происходит,очень страшно не сделать следующий вдох.
Районный невролог отправляет к психиатру и сажает на транквилизаторы(не смотря на снимки и обследования она упорно мне лечит удалённую опухоль),терапевт лечит "Мидокалмом",остеопат зацепилась за давнюю хлыстовую травму и память грудных мышц от ремня...Почему пропадает дыхание,ответить не смогла(
Как дообследоваться,рентген или что,к кому идти....


----------

